
Some Kids are Making a Battlestar Galactica Viper Flight Simulator - evo_9
http://kotaku.com/5895408/some-kids-are-making-a-battlestar-galactica-viper-flight-simulator
======
bcl
You should link directly to the Viper site, not a linkbait blog.

<https://sites.google.com/site/mf2012theviper/>

~~~
sdoering
Thanks for the original link...

